

Steve Jobs Was Right, Android Logs Everything - epo
http://www.cultofmac.com/132461/steve-jobs-was-right-android-logs-everything/

======
pitiburi
So, if you posted this to show how idiotic fanboys are, well sir you made your
point. On the other hand, if you posted it believing this was information...

------
robinduckett
Except he was also doing the same thing on iPhone. Mac fanboys blah blah whaa
whaa.

